# Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter



## Pffzzhh! (5. Januar 2009)

*Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

Hallo Leutz,

ich suche verzweifelt einen 230mm Lüfter, den ich in meinem Thermaltake Spedo Gehäuse in den Deckel einbauen kann. Bei Thermaltake selber finde ich nix und habe schon bei einigen Online-Händlern, sowie auf den Seiten der lokalen Händler (sogar E-Mail Anfrage) gestöbert -> NIX.

Er kann im normalbetrieb ruhig _etwas_ lauter sein, ich kann ihn ja auf 7V drosseln.

Wo bekomme ich einen solchen Lüfter her?


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

bei, lass mich nicht lügen... ich glaube caseking gibt es einen 230mm Lüfter von AKASA.

Ich guck mal eben nach 

Edit... hättest du die SuFu benutzt, hättest du das hier gefunden --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/35023-absolut-groesster-luefter.html
Schaue dich bitte in diesem Thread um !

Kann also geschlossen werden !


----------



## Pffzzhh! (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

Danke für die schnelle Antowrt, aber nicht so hektisch:

Ich suche einen *23*cm Lüfter, da dafür die Bohrungen da sind. nicht 22 oder 22,5.


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

ich hab gesucht, und nichts gefunden... dann musst du halt eine weitere Bohrung für ein 22,5cm lüfter machen !

In welches gehäuse soll der überhaupt rein ?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*



Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> ... den ich in meinem Thermaltake Spedo Gehäuse in den Deckel einbauen kann. ...



Leide rhabe ich die Ausführung ohne den 23cm Lüfter gekauft


----------



## Shibi (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

Kannst du nicht einfach bei thermaltake nachfragen ob du den Lüfter nachbestellen kannst?

Einen 23cm Lüfter gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht auf dem freien Markt zu kaufen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Pffzzhh! (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

Das würde ich normal auch denken, aber in dem Laden, wo ich mein Gehäuse gekauft habe (hardwarecamp24.de in Zwickau) hatten die tatsächlich einen vor Ort. Leider ist es 350km entfernt, ich war nur zu Besuch. Ich könnte mir immer noch in den A**** beißen, dass ich ihn nicht gleich mitgekauft habe ...

Stimmt, ich kann mal bei Thermaltake nachfragen, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## BMW M-Power (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

schau mal da rein, da verkauft einer den gesuchten lüfter für 8€ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ctmat-thermaltake-23cm-luefter-tt-2020-a.html


----------



## Pffzzhh! (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen 230mm Gehäuselüfter*

Danke für den Tipp, aber habe dort schon eine Anfrage gepostet.


----------

